# Warcraft-Film: Dreharbeiten haben begonnen



## gollinho (21. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft-Film: Dreharbeiten haben begonnen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Warcraft-Film: Dreharbeiten haben begonnen


----------



## OutsiderXE (21. Januar 2014)

Ich kann es noch nicht so richtig glauben. Bald gibt es die Orks und co. als Film


----------



## cornelius (22. Januar 2014)

Hätte er nicht machen sollen. Spiele und Filme sind zwei grundverschiedene Medien, der Erfolg des einen, muss nicht gleichbedeutend der Erfolg des anderen sein, siehe Wing Commander.


----------



## Worrel (22. Januar 2014)

cornelius schrieb:


> Hätte er nicht machen sollen. Spiele und Filme sind zwei grundverschiedene Medien, der Erfolg des einen, muss nicht gleichbedeutend der Erfolg des anderen sein, siehe Wing Commander.


 Das geht ja nicht von ihm aus, sondern von Blizzard. Die planen ja schon seit 8 Jahren einen Film zu machen.

Bzgl Erfolgsaussichten: Bis zu den Batman Spielen waren Comic Versoftungen auch recht durchwachsen - also erst mal schauen, was die da fabrizieren. Nach dem Release ist immer noch genug Zeit, um den Film in Grund und Boden zu flamen.


----------

